# DP Trap Q



## HunterTanner (Feb 4, 2012)

I'm new to trapping, and I'm using Duke DP's for ****. Every time I check my traps the bait is gone, but the trigger never springs. What do I need to do to get the spring firing and some '***** in my traps?
Thanks, 
HunterTanner


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Is there a reason your using the Dog Proof traps? 
I've never actually seen one so I don't know if there is a way to adjust them or not. 
I use coil springs and don't have an issue, at least with *****, coyotes on the other hand are giving me fits!


----------



## HunterTanner (Feb 4, 2012)

They are strictly **** traps, and there's a bunch of yuppy treehuggers where I'm currently trapping. I've heard they work well, I just need to figure out the freezing problem...


----------



## JFish (Oct 29, 2008)

First I would adjust the tension (or sensitivity) of the trap if needed. Next, try to place a large marshmallow or some bait on the trigger itself so the **** will at some point grab the trigger instead of just trying to get behind it. I have never used duke DP traps but I use **** Cuffs all the time and have never had any misses or stolen bait. I commonly wrap the triggers with aluminum foil and use fish oil. They will see the reflection of the foil, think it is a fish and grab it almost every time. This set also works great with a coil spring or #11 longspring trap in about 2inches of water. Just wrap the trap pan with foil and cover the rest of the trap with mud. I've never caught a dog or cat with the trap under a few inches of water.


----------



## HunterTanner (Feb 4, 2012)

Thanks for the suggestions JFish! Do your **** cuffs lock up/not go off when it's really cold out?


----------



## Christine (Mar 13, 2013)

Sometimes mice will steal all the bait. A marshmallow or gummi bear impaled on the trigger will usually snag a '**** better than leaving the trigger bare. 

I bought some z-traps which have a push-pull trigger instead of just a pull trigger. Might help with the '***** that have a lighter touch. I haven't gotten to test them out yet tho'.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

My son-in-law uses the DP traps. I don't know too much about them, they're relatively new to me. I run traps with him once in awhile just to get out of the office. 

He says he has trouble with skunks robbing the bait from the DP and catches one once in awhile.


----------



## JFish (Oct 29, 2008)

HunterTanner said:


> Thanks for the suggestions JFish! Do your **** cuffs lock up/not go off when it's really cold out?


I have never had **** cuffs freeze up or not go off. I bury the trap in the ground so only the opening is exposed. the Spring is inside the trap so I just make sure it is not covered with wet dirt and it works just fine.


----------

